# Looking for work as tournament/offshore mate



## BelmarPhil (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello, My name is Phil Loori, 17, 
I am a deckhand on party fishing boats in Belmar, NJ. I tuna fish offshore when ever I can. I love being offshore and catching marlin and tunas. I am pretty proficient in the pit, although I'm not a pro with 30 yrs experience but can handle trolling and getting fish to the boat. I can be where ever I am needed to work. I am availible all summer long to work. Fishing is not only a job, its my passion and love, I dont care about anything else except out catching more fish then everyone else even when fun fishing. I am dedicated and a very fast learner and can addapt to anyone. I am personable and well liked individual. 
Thanks for reading, feel free to call me anytime at 908-670-6743
I apprititate it, Phil :thumbup:


----------

